# Tohatsu 25hp-30hp upgrade



## MudMinnow16 (8 mo ago)

I’ve heard that you can buy a relatively cheap part to upgrade the tohatsu 25hp up to a 30. Any help/opinions on that would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## TXJM (Aug 14, 2020)

MudMinnow16 said:


> I’ve heard that you can buy a relatively cheap part to upgrade the tohatsu 25hp up to a 30. Any help/opinions on that would be much appreciated. Thanks


not to be a smart ass. I don’t know the answer on four strokes but the two strokes were a simple change. You should be able to compare the two different models part by part. The sections in the part book are almost identical from model to model. Especially the ones that share the commonality. The website below should have the two that you are interested in. Pricing is as easy as googling the pn. 
chip






Tohatsu Outboard Parts - Parts Books


Easily find the parts you need using our free online parts catalogs. Two-Stroke, Four-Stroke and TLDI parts books available as free Adobe PDF catalogs. Genuine Tohatsu outboard motor parts with fast responses, quick shipping.



www.tohatsuoutboardparts.com


----------



## TXJM (Aug 14, 2020)

Ps


TXJM said:


> not to be a smart ass. I don’t know the answer on four strokes but the two strokes were a simple change. You should be able to compare the two different models part by part. The sections in the part book are almost identical from model to model. Especially the ones that share the commonality. The website below should have the two that you are interested in. Pricing is as easy as googling the pn.
> chip
> 
> 
> ...


I would focus on the fuel system and the electronics


----------



## MudMinnow16 (8 mo ago)

Thanks a lot I’ll definitely be looking into that


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

ECM only. Hole shot is roughly the same and you'll see just a few MPH on top end.


----------



## cody0707 (Feb 24, 2017)

I've heard the same thing with Mercury and Suzuki. I want to say somewhere I read it was just a restrictor in the air intake to allow more air into the engine.


----------

